# Knicks new motto: "At least we get a lottery pick"



## T-ro (Jul 28, 2002)

Out of any team in the NBA, is there one that has a future as bleak as the Knicks? Not only are they ill prepared for the present, they are also ill prepared for the future. The linup of the knicks consists of overpaid over the hill semi-good players. Allan Huston...100..Million...Dollars. Honestly, I don't think I could sleep making that much without any sort of justification. And L.Sprewell, easily the best and most tradeable player...is A)over the hill B) plays the same spot as Huston and C)Not a star calibur player. Add to the mix a banged up McDyess for Camby and a potential Star in Nene, and what do you get...a team ready for the lottery. And most awful teams can at least look to the future. Denver has 2 potential all stars and a shot at lebron. The same goes for the cavs. The bulls have cap room and potential. The knicks have none of this. They have huge contracts lasting close to forever. Sub par players with absolutly no potiential. Mcdyess who could very easily do a Hardaway and never regain form. The team will also never underachieve so much as to get a rediculously high draft pick. Look for the knicks to continue their awful pace for years to come.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

here are teams that have futures bleaker than us............


Cavs..............no explanation needed.

warriors.............how to u think Jamison will do guarding Webber, Wallace, Norwiski, Gasol, Malone.....ete

Jazz.......when Malone and Stockton are gone would u want to be there?

actaully...Lakers.....when Shaq retires in a few years and Kibe leaves becuz he and Jackson are gone........

Magic.........u want a front line of Andrew Declque and Pat Garrity?


Miami.........u saw last year didnt u?


Nets........if Kidd leaves.................

Hawks..........they will have to pay their fans if they dont make the playoffs......that cant be good revnue

any questions?


----------



## T-ro (Jul 28, 2002)

here are teams that have futures better than us............


Cavs..............chance at lebron, darius miles, and dejuan wagner. Z.Ilgauskus is returning

warriors.............Dunleavy, Jamison, Great front line (good rebounders), steal in the draft g.areanas and of course the slam dunk champ.

Jazz.......Tons of money when stock and malone retire, kirinko as center, and d.marshall.
Lakers.....Kobe, shaq will stay, K.rush, when shaq leaves thats some money for the lake show.
Magic.........How is this for an easily poss. front line....D.armstrong, Tmac, G.Hill, K.Clark, Duncan...Thats the lineup they could def have in 2 years.


Miami.........u know what happened last season didnt you. Also the steal in the draft, and the bad season was due to the strat when mourning wasnt well, also e.house is a great 2nd rounder.


Nets........if Kidd leaves they still have a good nucleus, and that is a big if.

Hawks..........They will prob make the playoffs with a team eons ahead of the knicks.

And lets not forget that none of these teams have huge contracts to pay. If the team doesnt do well for a couple seasons at least they will get high draft picks and new contracts because they dont have tons of money locked up.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

cavs....yes a chance at James, but what if they dont get him? Its in no way a lock. Plus even if they do get him, Paxson will just trade him after no one comes to watch him play.


Warriors....yes good players, but they play in what we call the Pacific division.....everyone either stayed the way they were or improved..(Miller trade) They will be in prugtory for quite a while. Plus they will have no real cap room since they boneheadly maxed Jamison.


Jazz......its a known fact, free agents do not come to Utah.


Lakers...Shaq stays as long as Jackson does....Kobe turned down a contract exstention to be a laker the rest of his carrer becuz the future of shaq is tied up with jackson and therefore he obviously doesnt want to be in the basment when those 2 leave. Rush hasnt even played in a game yet, and what if he is a bust?



Magic........Hill wont be the same, Armstrong is an enrgy guy who is starting to wear down, they wont get Clark unless he dramatically lowers his price.....and why would he do that for the chance to join a team that dumped him the moment they drafted him? Everyone thinks the Magic will get Duncan. Yeah, and I am getting a Mansion for Christmas.


Miami.....Butler yes, but Zo? Brian Grant? no point guard thus far.....still wont be able to score in a gym by themselves. Lose playoff games by one and 2 point margines again


Nets.....Kidd leaves, the yhave no nucleus. U saw how the team went with him at the controls other than Marbury. What makes you think that when he leaves, if he does, that another PG will do the very same things in the very same way to help them win.



Hawks.....do u see how short their back court will be?


None of these teams have huge contract to pay?

Cavs..........Miles will want max, with Ilgauskus' contract....probly others i dont know about

Warriors.....did u here me the first time?


----------



## T-ro (Jul 28, 2002)

look at least the worst these teams have is a problem at the present. For a couple of the teams one guy is maxed out and that is stupid. However at least these teams can look to the future, the knicks, with many players given tons of money, have no future to look at.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

In response to The Phoenix...

Cavs: It doesn't matter if they get Lebron. Wagner, Miles, Diop, and whoever they get next year gives them four guys that have star-potential... and that's not including Ricky Davis (who they still might resign). Obviously, they'll be awful next year, but they have lots of exciting young players that could be stars.

Warriors: Yea, they're in the Pacific division... but there's no denying they've got some great young talent in Richardson and Dunleavy Jr, along with other solid young players. The present is obviously very bleak, but two good/very good drafts in a row should mean good thigns in the future, along with another high draft pick next year.

Jazz: You're right, free agents probably won't want to go to the Jazz... but with Kirelenko, Raul Lopez, and Deshawn Stevenson (who still shows flashes... he's only 21, and still should be given more time) they have three young guys that could be very good players... along with Borchardt, if his foot ever heals, or Collins if he ever develops. They have a decent collection of young talent.

Lakers: It doesn't matter how their future is... would you be unhappy if your team just 3-peated, even if they had no good young players? But regardless, they still have Kobe... and even if he doesn't sign an extension yet, I still think he'll be a Laker for life.

Magic: You honestly believe a team that has T-Mac has a worse future than the Knicks? He's already a superstar, and still only 23. And even if Hill doesn't bounce back, Mike Miller is a solid young guy to play next to T-Mac... and even if they don't sign Keon Clark (and I think they will sign him), they still have some more young talent in Steven Hunter, Sasser, and the bunches of draft picks they're owed.

Miami: They don't have that much young talent... but if Zo is healthy they have a pretty good present. 

Nets: The Nets don't have a good nucleus of young players to go along with Kidd? Are you joking? Jefferson can be a star, Kenyon Martin can be a star, Collins can be a very solid center... Krstic played like a star at the Junior World championships (and that's not even counting Van Horn, and Kittles, who are overpaid and flawed, but still decent players) Kidd obviously made them a better team, but to say because they weren't good the year before, they're not a good team is just wrong. Martin was injured a lot, Van Horn was injured a lot, Kittles was injured the whole year.... they didn't have Jefferson or Colilns. They were a much different, and much worse team, that often had to rely on Johnny Newman to be the number 2 option.

Hawks: Abdur-Raheem is probably better than anyone the Knicks have, and is still only 26. Ratliff, if he stays healthy, is a defensive star. Terry is instant-offense. DeMarr Johnson and Dickau could develop into good players.

The main reason the Knicks don't have that good of a future (although it's definately possible that they can be a pretty good team this year, if McDyess is healthy) is because they have the worst young talent in basketball. Compare their young players (and who do they have? Frank Williams and Postell?) to the young players on any other team in the league..


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

I am a diehard Knicks fan but right now there isn't a roster in the league I wouldn't swap with the Knicks. The Knicks have just sho themselves in teh foot so many times. There is no reason we shouldn't have a champioship calibur team year after year with all the people who want to play in NY but retarded trades, signings and contract extensions keep us from competing. All those teams have brighter "futures" because they have young talent and contract room, the Knicks have neither. They will not have contract room for year, Anderson has 6 years left, Eisley four or five, that's pathetic. They may make the playoffs this year, in fact they probably will get the four seed or so, even though they have a horrible coach, but they have no shot at the title and won't ever unless they change the way they run that team.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Knicks have the bleakest future..Phoenix WAKE the #$%^ up*

First and foremost,we have the HIGHEST payroll in the league and were a lottery pick....That alone implies a disasterous future.To top it off we arent a young team rebuilding or one with some exciting young talent...We traded away Camby and Nene for a surgically repaired Antonio Mcdyess...I am not saying he wasnt great but the man relies on explosiveness,more so than Tim hardaway did,and Hardaway still has his leathal outside shot.So I ask you Phoenix,would you like Grant Hill on your squad right now and how much would you give up for him.Thats how U feel about Mcdyess.

We have no superstars and certainly no young ones who are exciting.Ild love to have Cleveland,Washington ,Mempis or golden State potential...Miami is a healthy Zo away from being tuff.Atlanta is a health Ratliff from being tuff.La is La..

And to top it off,we have an "interim" coach and Scott layden will not be confused for Jerry West any time soon..In fact he is closer to Jerry Lewis the comedian...

Please,we are trying to lure Michael Doleac from Cleveland and hes coming off ankle surgery...Thats the future????The only future NY has is having the ridiculous contracts to guys like Knight,Eisly,Anderson and Weatherspoon expire along with scott layden...wake up,Thats our future


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

First, why would I or any of you want Grant Hill for?

and Second, excuse me for trying to see the good things about our situation.

No team or organization or payroll is perfect. So I would really stop wishing for ours to be.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree with you....But doesnt it seem odd that last year we sign 6'5" Weatherspoon and get Eisly and Anderson who have huge long term contracts yet this year after a potentially great trade for Mcdyess,we dont go after a talanted big man???I just feel that this is NYC and we arent here just to make the playoffs and be satisfied...Look at the Rangers,Yanks,Mets and Devils....Could you imagine Steinbrenner bringing in a marginal first baseman to replace Tino...No,he gets Giambi...If Doleac is a backup,thats great...But I want the Knicks to get to the NBA finals this year,and thats what layden decided when he opted not to rebuild 2 years ago..So,if we arent rebuilding get the best talent you can to bring us back to the NBA finals..Thats all i want to see


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*phoenix and all*

check out espn and chad fords article on Layden and the knicks...it sounds like us


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

lol..........yeah, but i read that yesterday and i didnt think he knew anymore about what he was talking about than Layden does. But I have learned to becareful. One must not trust perceived 'experts' too much 


YOu really want Keith Van Horn?

Mark Jackson could defend batter than he could.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

How are teams going to end up paying for all of this?

Cavs - Miles, Wagner, LeBron, and ZI will all end up wanting max.

Magic - Tim Duncan is going to take an exception? T-Mac wants the max, Miller will want his undeserved, no front court w/o Duncan!

Every team has it's cap disasters!


----------

